# Boat Slips for sale on Clear Lake



## Warren Reed (11 mo ago)

I have a bunch of boat slips for sale. 40', 45', 50' and 60'. They start at $14,700 and you must join the Marina HOA. They are located at The Wharf on Clear Lake and Portofino Harbor Marina next to the bridge. Warren Reed (956)607-6295 [email protected]


----------

